# Super noob question-toilet paper



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I'm fairly new to this hobby, and I saw a lot of pictures of members putting a roll of toilet paper in their tanks. 

What exactly is the function of it? To decrease the water flow when you pour in water to not stir up the substrate? To create a raised foundation to put wood in it?

I would really appreciate if someone were to answer my question.

Many thanks! 

ibetta


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

This made me chuckle a bit.

The toilet paper and spoon have no use inside the tank. It is just there to prove that the tank is newly set up.

Its a part of our aquascaping competition here on gtaaquaria; we picked two random household items and each new tank had to have those items inside.

Welcome, fellow york regioner!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG AHHA now im a bit embarassed. . well thanks very much for clearing that up!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's to soften the GTA water in the tanks....you have to spoon it in.





No question is dumb, if you don't know.




....mostly.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, no need to be embarrassed, I think everyone can imagine how freakin confusing that would have been and laugh _with_ not _at_ you about it!
Welcome!



iBetta said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG AHHA now im a bit embarassed. . well thanks very much for clearing that up!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

lmao that was great! 

I would have asked the same question if I was new here.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahaha I thought at least the roll of toilet paper was actually kept inside or something . im learning at lot from this forum! this is pretty much site ive been spending the most time on this past week! the people here know so much !


----------

